# Indiana?



## tvgirl48 (Jan 24, 2009)

Any people in Indiana?


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

North Indiana here


----------



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

what part of Indiana are you from im in Columbia City


----------



## erdecis (Aug 16, 2008)

A little west of Indianapolis here.


----------



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

We need to get a group going Indiana people. It is in our nature as people with SA to avoid meeting knew people, but I think we could all benifit from it. I would even be willing to cordinate it.


----------

